# limited scrolling, no overscroll



## galaxysfreak (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it possible that in an upcoming rom overscroll and the browser only scrolling down 2 pages at a time will be fixed so it allows you to flick scroll to the bottom of the page from the top like in froyo? This whole scrolling 1 page at a time is really annoying. And there's no overscroll effect on the stock roms. I want that back as well


----------



## galaxysfreak (Sep 4, 2011)

Sweet a rom was released to add overscroll just need flick scrolling now and I can flash over. Though I am partial to taters themed rom. I'm a sucker for transition animations


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

The magnetic locking scroller is alot of smali editing, so I doubt that will change, sorry.


----------



## galaxysfreak (Sep 4, 2011)

Does cm7 have flick scrolling? I honestly don't remember. When they get a new kernel for the mesmerize version on cm7 ill probably flash back over to that


----------

